# Thickeners...



## Otter (Nov 9, 2004)

There are lots of thickeners out there - flour, cornstarch, arrowroot, etc. Do you use just one, or specific ones for different recipes?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2004)

I use cornstarch mixed with a little water. The only time I use flour is when I'm making gravy for biscuits or something like that.


----------



## middie (Nov 9, 2004)

same as crewsk. mailnly cornstarch, flour for gravy


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2004)

i think cornstarch is used as a thickener when you want a glossy shine to your sauce. flour makes a more matte sauce.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

Buckytom hit the nail on the head. In addition to that I think cornstarch will thicken to its fullest extent before it comes to a boil, but flour needs to come to a boil before it maxes out on its thickening.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2004)

What Buckytom and GB said.

Arrowroot and cornstarch make for a shiney sauce.  Flour makes for a more opaque and creamy texture.

So it depends on the type of sauce you are making.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 9, 2004)

I like flour.  I don't like the taste of cornstarch or arrrowroot.


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2004)

Never tried arrowroot, but completely agree with all stated opinions. What is arrowroot like?


----------



## Otter (Nov 9, 2004)

Arrowroot is clearer than the others and is typically used when you want a more transparent sauce. I use it mainly in stir-fry.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 10, 2004)

Sometimes, I just use butter.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 10, 2004)

Ground nuts make a great thickner and so does yogurt, sour cream mixed with some caramalized onions. 

They are not for all recipes but do add a lot of richness to stews and gravies.


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2004)

Yakuta, I always learn so much from your posts. Ground nuts, I never would have thought of that. What a great idea


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> Yakuta, I always learn so much from your posts. Ground nuts, I never would have thought of that. What a great idea




Restaurants used to do that until the allergy problems became so prevalent.  IMO nuts often give a great flavor, too.


----------



## Alix (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool. What proportion of ground nuts to the liquid? I will give that a whirl right away.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 10, 2004)

On occaision, I'll use a retail product called "Veloutine", which turns out pretty good, but "darkens" your gravy...

Its especially good if your drippings appear "burnt" and things seem unrecoverable, this will usually come through and save your day...

Lifter


----------



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

I use whatever the recipe calls for, but when it calls for flour, I use WONDRAFLOUR.


----------



## Otter (Nov 11, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> I use whatever the recipe calls for, but when it calls for flour, I use WONDRAFLOUR.


Never heard of that one - is it made by Wondra Woman?


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

No I did'nt make it, General Mills did:

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/wondraflour.htm

 :P


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 12, 2004)

A good thickener for fruit pies and cobblers is tapioca.

 Barbara


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

I think that the use of things such as cornstarch should be avoided if at all possible  Things such as soups and most sauses can be thickend in other ways

Sauce and gravey can be thicked with Reduction using heat.
Stew, soup, and so on with natral thickeners such as onions and potato


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 15, 2004)

GB thxs for your ever positive comments .

Alix when I talk about ground nuts I normally refer to ground almonds and cashews.  Although any nuts will do I consider these more neutral than peanuts.  The blanched almonds and cashews also have a more neutral sweet taste that can blend in easily into any cuisine. 

When you use nuts grind them as finely as you can and then stir them when you are sauting ingredients (a cup or so will make the gravy plenty thick and rich).  Try this with lamb ( I normally make a gravy with yogurt and almonds and spices to pour over my roasted lamb) and you will not regret it. 

Don't forget that adding yogurt, coconut milk, cream alongside nuts will make the gravy even thicker.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2005)

Old post but...

It really depends on what kind of sauce you're making. Is it roux based, butter based, etc. For 99.9% of my sauces, the only thickener that I add is a type of fat, be it cream, butter, or oil. The rest of my sauces are reduced so that the flavors are more concentrated and pronounced. A reduction is the best way to thicken a sauce, and it gives a complexity that you only find in the better restaurants. 

The only time that I think ever use cornstarch to thicken a sauce is as a slurry when I make chinese food at home.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 22, 2005)

Can you elaborate on that last post iron chef? when you use a type of fat, is this for a roux, or butter based or some other sauce. Your posted seemed to suggest that sauce base woulde be of some important in determining this but then you were not clear on what ingredient goes with what sauce. Thx.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2005)

I tend to use reduction as a thickener in most cases...  but 

If I'm thickening for a pudding sauce, I use arrowroot - it only thickens and doesn't make the sauce go opaque...  (I'm thinking of  instances like thickening the syrup from tinned black cherries for something such as Cherries Jubilee).

For gravies I use either cornflour or regular flour added to meat juices and then pour in the liquid.  I  also use a little Dijon mustard to help slightly thicken a  savoury cream sauce.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 23, 2005)

I just typed a long post, but somehow I got logged out so this is the shorthand version (sorry).

Reduction concentrates flavors in the base liquid (wine, stock, fruit or vegetable juice, etc.), while thickening with another agent pre-maturely does not. When talking about adding a fat to thicken, I'm referring to not even combining it with a type of starch-based thickener.

Cream can be added after the base liquid is reduced, and then reduced further to thicken. 

Butter needs to be added at the end ONLY, then incorporated off the heat. Never cook a sauce further after adding in the butter, or it will seperate.

Oil, as a thickener, is used mainly in uncooked sauces, or sauces where after cooking the base ingredient, you are finishing it either chilled or at room temp. Keep in mind that you need to have an acid included to bind the oil with the sauce.

Remember that sauces do NOT have to be like country-style gravy. With the exception of the oil-based method, the methods I described will never give you that ultra-thick consistency if that is what you are looking for. I prefer my sauces to be lighter in texture, even rich sauces like a demi-glace. Because the flavors are so bold and concentrated, you only need a little of the sauce to serve with the food, as opposed to smothering it with sauce that is less developed.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 23, 2005)

I have also mixed equal parts of room temperature butter and flour and rolled into balls, added one at a time to pan drippings and it thinkens nicely, but do not let it come to a full boil.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks for tips on sauces, Iron chef and the rest of you.


----------

